

Myspace moving to node.js - linuxjuicer

The biggest .NET website, myspace.com, is rumored to be moving everything over to node.js and using google developed API's.
======
arunoda
Really :) Lets see what they can do for a come back :)

------
iKnowKungFoo
Who cares?

